# Beautiful British Columbia



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you thank you friends for those positive comments - *madonna,Milbert & marlon*.
Let's continue our trip....
271








272








273








274








275








276








277








278








279








280


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

281








282








283








284








285








286








287








288








289








290


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

awesome views along the road and one of the best places on earth.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

LOVE B.C. Canada! I havent been up to Whistler yet but Vancouver is incredible.


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

wowow! this is one great thread for nature trippers and I am.
It gave me such pleasure looking at your beautiful photos and thanks for that.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

awesome! I'm so much pleased with all the photos here - there's that nice feeling looking at and then imagining you're there.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all, you're such kind guys - skylark,Dancer,charliewong and George - and hope you keep on checking this thread.

291








292








293








294








295








296








297








298








299








300


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

301








302








303








304








305








306








307








308








309








310


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

Wow! what a great update......


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Whistler indeed looks like a wonderful winter hideaway, and I see a lot of picturesque mountaintops covered in snow... Yet again reminds me of the Sierra Nevada east of my place. On top of those, I can see a great pedestrian street full of vacationers and locals, strolling through the hotels, shops, and restaurants that line the street, and I can see so many families enjoying their time in the snow, from skiing to sledding. I wonder if you love skiing the slopes by the way, given the immense number of skiing boards decked next to each other in many of your photos... If only we have like that in the Philippines (for real, not just the ice skating rinks!)... :lol:

Anyways, splendid snow shots again, my friend! Keep them coming! :hug:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

this is grand! I'm well pleased at browsing you thread. It's quite enjoyable looking at those beautiful sceneries along the road and Whistler is quite a fun town. great job capri and please don't stop doing this.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

suprabeautiful photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice new photos @capricorn


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

awesome photo update and nice to see this Whistler in snow before the summer sets in.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks everyone @ MilbertDavid,danmartin,karlvan,chris & DWest - really appreciate your compliments. Likewise, to FOD - frankly, I don't ski but I love to watch. I never learned even how to rollerskate but my deceased father knew and he could iceskate too.

311








312








313








314








315








316








317








318








319








320


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Back to Shannon Falls*

321








322








323








324








325








326









*Back to the road to Whistler*
327








328








329








330


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

nice and pleasing photos I'm greatly elated. keep it up dude.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

lovely pictures.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

looking at these views of mountains and snows are truly refreshing.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm totally amazed with all those breathtaking panoramas you see as you drive along the highway to Whistler which is utterly a fun place for active people and a rest place for those who want to relax and recharge. thank you very much for I like what yo're showing.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Whistler must be a truly fascinating place to visit. It's like me visiting Yosemite National Park or the Sierra Nevada, with all the wonderful pine trees, wonderful-looking Shannon Falls, and excellent hiking trails. Plus, yes, the town is bustling with activity that, I can even see a lot of resorts listed on the Whistler Mountain board, showing whether those are open, closed, or limited services available. It makes me wonder: during the summer, instead of snowboarding and skiing, what does Whistler Mountain have to offer to tourists? It seems like it's packed in the winter, but I don't know if hiking through the mountain is popular in the warm months.

Splendid snaps again, my friend. :hug:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice, great updates capricorn


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

your photos are always alluring, I wanna visit Whistler in the near future.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

fieldsofdreams said:


> . It makes me wonder: during the summer, instead of snowboarding and skiing, what does Whistler Mountain have to offer to tourists? It seems like it's packed in the winter, but I don't know if hiking through the mountain is popular in the warm months.
> 
> Splendid snaps again, my friend. :hug:


During the summertime, it's mountain biking that's popular but some people just go there for a day's trip, appreciating the natural beauty along the highway. thanks again I like your style of commenting.
Thanks a lot to all - *alexander,christos,madonna,DWest and deanmartin * - I truly appreciate your remarks.

331








332








333








334








335








336








337








338








339








340


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

341








342








343








344








345


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

346








347








348








349








350


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

awesome photos. Whistler and the road leading to it amaze and amuse me.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Splendid snow shots indeed! Sadly, it's not winter, so you can't just head to the resorts; however, the lovely flowers and gorgeous weather suffice. I'll tell you: Whistler is indeed a fantastic place to stroll and take lots of wonderful photos, especially of the Olympics monument placed on one of the main walkways.

Keep those great images coming! :hug:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great photo series of Whistler - a photogenic place indeed.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

looking at these photos of sceneries is so relaxing and enticing at the same time. 
lovely and I can't ask for more.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

it's a nice feeling to be in the place like that, seeing the snows melting by the summer heat.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks again guys, I'm greatly elated for your kind compliments - *Dave,FOD,DWest,marlobasman & madonnagirl*.

more photos
351








352








353








354








355








356








357








358








359








360


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

361








362








363








364








365








366








367








368








369








370


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice photo update.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

it's wonderful to see Whistler still covers in snows even at this time of the year.
super nice pictures.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

funtastic place to spend a respite.
and great photos too.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

splendid photos as always.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

your photos never fail me, they are great and awesome.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

one great thread for I love nature and fun.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all dudes - I'm utterly appreciative of your quite positive remarks and you're always welcome to check this thread and leave any message you wish.

371








372








373








374








375








376








377








378








379








380


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

381








382








383








384








385








386








387








388








389








390


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

fantastic pictures and Whistler is such a fun city.


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

Whistler really blooms a lot during the springtime, even though snow has melted away. I can't believe how pretty the community is, especially the fact that not a lot of people go out there after the winter season... I just want to go there for the sights, and if I come around December, I just want to be there for the snow!

Lovely shots, my friend! :hug:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

^^I experienced being there in summertime and there are lots of people who go there for mountain biking, 
picnicking or just walk around or sit around and enjoy the fresh air and sceneries. and there's no short of cafes and bars too.
great photos as always, by the way.


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

it's superb!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely! and those Olympics symbols added some sort of prestige to the city.
pls keep on posting more.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

wonderful photos. Whistler never runs out of visitors.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

lovely and pleasant photos.
pls keep on posting.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Thank you all again. I'm truly glad for making this thread alive with all your kind remarks and comments. *charliewong,FOD,danmartin,oliver999,madonna,skylark and dave*.

let's go for some nature tripping.
391








392








393








394








395








396








397








398








399








400


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

401








402








403








404








405








406








407








408








409








410


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

as a nature lover and an outdoorsy guy, I'm really into this thread...
please keep them photos coming, I'm enjoying them.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great shots on your way back to the city (I guess).
I'm imagining the horizon on pic 277 is like from that old movie "Lost Horizon" where people never get old.
also, the power lines make beautiful contrast with the exhilarating nature.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

beautiful sights that make one happy.
thank you for sharing these fantastic photos.


----------



## Botev1912 (Oct 18, 2006)

DaveF12 said:


> it's wonderful to see Whistler still covers in snows even at this time of the year.
> super nice pictures.


It's weird when I went there in March, it was so pleasant and warm (around 15 C), so I didn't even need a jacket.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Great shots, Capricorn! You've captured the beauty of Whistler! :yes:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

that road to Whistler is one of the most scenic places on this planet.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice photos as ever and the beauty of the place is truly exhilarating.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I again, thank you for your time in checking this out and leaving kind comments. *@MyGeorge & MilbertDavid*- I'm glad you're nature lovers like me and it's truly exciting and relaxing to look at those beautiful sceneries nature has provided us. *@danmartin *- yes, I agree with you, I've seen that movie (Lost Horizon), a fantasy one and I love it. *@Botev1912* - it must be warm sunny day when you were there and that's a great experience BTW, I like your photos of Seattle/Washington*[email protected]*- thanks dude for that nice compliment. *@DWest & alexander* - you're both liked for being liking and regularly checking this thread.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this shots are taken as we're going into Whistler which I should be uploading first before the last ones.
411








412








413








414








415








416








417








418








419








420


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

421








422








423








424








425








426








427








428








429








430


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool and alluring photos and I like the lively city center.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Indeed British Columbia is beautiful! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*VICTORIA - the provincial capital of British Columbia*
Photos were taken in the summer of 2014
511








512








513








514








515








516








517








518








519








520


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

521








522








523








524








525








526








527








528








529








530


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

531








532








533








534








535








536








537








538








539








540


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice photo tour. I like the old section of Victoria and Nanaimo.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

I love the scenic beauty along the way to Victoria and the city itself is charming with all those nice old buildings.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^ thank you guys, really appreciate that.

541 *The Capitol*








542








543








544








545








546








547








548








549








550


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from British Columbia :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

551








552








553








554








555








556








557








558








559








560


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

what makes Victoria more beautiful are those old heritage buildings....I love this city.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

Victoria is a charming city with quaint heritage buildings.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^^thank you guys for checking this thread out.

561








562








563








564








565








566








567








568








569








570


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

very nice photos and the last shot is apt for mothers' day.....have a happy one to all mothers.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

indeed, a beautiful Victoria.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

571








572








573








574








575








576








577








578








579








580


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

581








582








583








584








585








586








587








588








589








590


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

beautiful and absolutely a nice place to spend some good times.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

charming city capital.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

quite a beautiful tour, thanks for sharing.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Still in the capital city of Victoria*
661








662








663








664








665








666








667








668








669








670


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

671








672








673








674








675








676








677








678








679








680


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates as well :cheers:


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely photos.....really a nice place to wind up.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you everyone for dropping by.

681








682








683








684








685








686








687








688








689








690


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

691








692








693








694








695








696








697








698








699








700


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

it's really pleasurable to look at this series of photos about Victoria.\
I feel like I'm there.
pls. keep of posting.


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

definitely a one nice photo tour. like the city.


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful city indeed.


----------



## Capitalists (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice Pictures.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

lovely city and nice photos too.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

nice and touristy....a perfect showcase for the province.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

thank you all, really appreciate your comments and liking my photos. ^^

701








702








703








704








705








706








707








708








709








710


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

very nice images indeed.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Old photos*
711








712








713








714








715








716








717








718








719








720


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

721








722








723








724








725








726








727








728








729








730


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice photo update.


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

quite interesting city with those old heritage buildings and waterways.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

this is one such city with a charming character. very nice indeed to spend a few days off here


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

lovely photo update....
what makes this city charming are its heritage buildings, the bay and the boats, and the trees, flowers and parks.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

This is a wrap up of Victoria and thanks again.
801








802








803








804








805








806








807








808








809








810


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Lovely pics!! I imagine Victoria has also been getting the drought this year?


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

you've shown almost everything or everything about Victoria and I enjoyed looking at your photos.
thanks for job well done and you look funny in the last photo.:lol::cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Taller said:


> Lovely pics!! I imagine Victoria has also been getting the drought this year?


I'm not aware of that but I hope not. actually, we had cool weather here since last week as a result of the prov govt did some seeding 
for rain to help put off the forest fires, the closest to Van is about 200 kms north.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wonderful place, great infrastructure and beautiful scenery.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice and neat pictures. pleasing to look at.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

absolutely a nice photo tour. thanks for your effort.


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

truly a beautiful set of photos and thanks for that.


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

it's such a pleasure to look at your photo collection and hope you'll be uploading more photos of other places....thanks though.


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful BC indeed. and well done job too.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

It was a beautiful sunny Easter Sunday (April 16) so off we drove up north to *Squamish* (2011 census population 17,158) which is about 60-70 kms from DT Vancouver. 

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

11








12








13








14









*Kids with their parents were out for Easter egg hunt.*
15








16








17








18








19








20


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

nice pics and it's just an amazing feeling to be up a snowy mountain.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

beautiful photos, and nice scenery as well.


----------



## Niemand (Sep 6, 2016)

Can't wait! This summer!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you guys for your visit and comments, and have a nice spring day!^^

*Britannia Beach* is a small unincorporated community located approximately 55 kilometers north of Vancouver on the Sea-to-Sky Highway on Howe Sound. It has a population of about 300 and has the Britannia Mine Museum, formerly British Columbia Museum of Mining, which preserves and presents to the public information and artifacts related to British Columbia's mining industry. (_source_:wikipedia)

21








22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30








31


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

What a truly wonderful place! Nice pictures, thanks for sharing :applause:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

totally agree with you dude^^...very nice being up the mountain and seeing a panoramic view of the place.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Lovely updates! kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

pretty nice scenery.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you all for passing by and leaving some comments.

*Squamish April 16/2017*

32








33








34








35








36








37








38








39








40


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

41








42








43








44 small city of Squamish








45








46








47








48








49








50


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

utterly beautiful and thanks for upgrading this thread.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Spectacular views of a wonderful landscape, capricorn! :applause:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks alexander and yansa and the rest, and have a good day!

51








52








53








54








55








56








57








58








59








60


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

61








62








63








64








65








66








67








68








69








70


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fresh and beautiful landscape, great views! kay:
I wish you a good day too, capricorn!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

nice photos and great vantage point to see the panoramic beauty of the place.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Love this landscape


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice new photos from British Columbia :cheers:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks again guys for checking this out.^^

71








72








73








74








75








76








77








78








79








80


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

81








82








83








84








85








86








87








88








89








90


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Amazing views! really beautiful photos kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Breathtaking pics and landscape, capricorn! kay:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

wow! great nature tripping.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Snow, mountains, lakes! The perfect combination! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really awesome, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful views!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks guys, really appreciate your visits and comments.^^


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Going down to the town of Squamish*

91








92








93








94








95








96








97








98


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

99








100








101








102








103








104








105


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

It would be a nice feeling being atop a mountain in snow and overlooking a lake,
likewise, Squamish is kinda laid back and relaxing in a nice natural setting.


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Really nice!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks gratteciel and charliewong and the rest for dropping by.^^
*
Walking around the top of the mountain...*
106








107








108








109








110








111








112








113








114








115


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

lovely places outside of Vancouver...snow is still thick in some parts of the mountains.
nice photos as well.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I'm especially impressed by the first and the last (!) pic of #302!

#305: Great pics of the trails up there, capricorn, and you have an outstanding
beautiful regional woodpecker there! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

yansa said:


> I'm especially impressed by the first and the last (!) pic of #302!
> #305: Great pics of the trails up there, capricorn, and you have an outstanding
> beautiful regional woodpecker there! kay:


I'm glad you're impressed and thanks for that...i like that invigorating feeling when you're close to nature see some life even in pictures.
thanks as well to skylark and the rest.

116








117








118








119








120








121








122








123








124








125


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow, delightful photos!!! My favourite


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful! And the last one tops it all! :applause:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Awesome :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Some exciting mountains to climb, over there! kay:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

Lovely update and I specially like those shots up the mountains.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thank you thank you guys^^

*along the highway and more...*
126








127








128








129








130








131








132








133








134








135


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

136








137








138








139








140








141








142








143








144








145


----------



## SERVUSBR (Dec 4, 2016)

^^Nice pics. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

beautiful update.....the place is quite scenic.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

spectacular view from up the mountains.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

^^thanks again and I'm really glad you guys appreciate this.^^

146








147








148








149








150








151








152








153








154








155


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

156








157








158








159








160








161








162








163








164








165


----------

